# Activité imposée par un parent



## Marine35 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, est-ce que ça vous ai déjà arrivé qu’un p-e se permette de vous imposer une activité manuelle ou autre ? Hier une maman m’a demandé de faire de la peinture à sa fille car elle souhaite les mettre sous cadre pour offrir à Noël. Ce midi elle vient chercher sa fille et me demande si c’est fait, j’ai répondu que non. Elle n’était pas contente 😂 Je lui ai demandé si en plus y’avait un délai imposé 😉 Nous avons fait autre chose ( hier et aujourd’hui) sur le thème de Noël. Elle m’a dit énervée que ce n’était pas ce qu’elle m’avait demandé, qu’elle voulait des peintures, qu’elle payait car les fournitures étaient comprises dans les IE. Fais-je de l’insubordination ?


----------



## Louanne (7 Décembre 2022)

Euh... Moi aussi on m'a déjà demandé : "on voit papy et mamie ce weekend, vous pouvez peut-être leur faire un dessin, ils seraient ravi🙂"
Et moi : " ça me gène, je ne dessine pas très bien "
"Ah non mais de c... Je veux dire"
Et moi: " non j'ai prévu pâte à modeler aujourd'hui, vous ferez avec lui ce soir! "

Tchao , au revoir


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Décembre 2022)

Ha ha...la maman peut aussi le faire non ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Décembre 2022)

Si cette maman veux des peintures de sa fille pour mettre en cadre ( certainement pour offrir à Noël )  elle peu lui faire faire elle meme et en plus ça lui permettra de passer un moment sympa avec ça fille 😀

Jamais un parent ne m'a demandé de faire tel ou tel chose


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Décembre 2022)

Ça rejoint un peu l'autre discussion sur.....quand les parents ne travaillent pas...

Faire des dessins pour Noël,  ou de la peinture, pour offrir à ses proches, et ne pas y participer...curieux. franchement interpellant ?

Ben je ferais une photo de moi et de l'enfant ...oups je déborde !


----------



## Marine35 (7 Décembre 2022)

Tout à fait elle peut le faire avec sa fille à la maison. Vu sa réaction j’ai encore moins envie de le faire


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Décembre 2022)

Marine vue comme c est demander et imposer a votre place je le fais pas et dit a cette maman que ça aura plus de valeur si c est elle qui le fait avec son enfant


----------



## Pity (7 Décembre 2022)

Même pas en rêve !!!
Je le suis retrouvée bloquée à faire des dessins pour des anniversaires de LEUR famille
Plus jamais...la petite ne voulait pas et j'avais autre chose de prévu !!

Qu'on ne le l'impose pas 😱
Maintenant je serai comme vous, plus ferme ! 
Quand au ton que cette maman emploie avec vous Marine35... je l'a remettrai rapidement à sa place...
Où va-t-on..


----------



## Titine15 (7 Décembre 2022)

Elle est bonne celle là même pas en rêve je le fais, et puis quoi encore


----------



## zabeth 1 (7 Décembre 2022)

Y a des comiques .... !
Vous ne faites pas de l'insubordination, et comme les collègues, même pas en rêve. 
Et ce serait tellement chouette qu'elle le fasse elle même avec sa fille, prenne le temps de profiter d'elle. C'est bien triste.


----------



## Marine35 (7 Décembre 2022)

Des peintures la petite et les copains d’ailleurs en ont fait à plusieurs reprises en plus. Je n’aime pas trop le proposer aux enfants car ça demande pas mal d’organisation et de nettoyage, plus de temps passé que les enfants à peindre. C’est comme la pâte à modeler je n’aime pas ça mais je réponds à la demande des enfants ou je leur propose de temps en temps. Je suis encore libre de proposer ce que je veux aux enfants chez moi comme activité et sans leur imposer. Bref on verra demain matin mais ça ne sera pas forcément sur le thème de Noël 😉 et y’en aura 2 max car elle m’a demandé 3 ou 4 carrément 😂 sachant que je n’ai pas que sa fille 😡


----------



## zabeth 1 (7 Décembre 2022)

Marine35, 
Vous ne faites rien. Vous êtes encore chez vous, vous avez d'autres enfants à gérer, et puis c'est tout. 
Trop facile le coup des IE pour imposer ses désirs.


----------



## nounou ohana (7 Décembre 2022)

et puis quoi encore, c'est quoi ce ton? Je paie des Ie donc vous faites ce que je vous dis??? ho purée elle est gratinée cette maman. 
Elle a quel âge la petite? 

j'ai eu le cas l'an dernier, avec L qui avait quoi 6 mois, le planning est changeant mais connu à l'année..
Le relais c'est le premier jeudi des mois dans ma commune et L n'est pas forcément présente sa maman m'avait dit "vous me direz les jours où il y a relais comme si L n'est pas prévue et bien je vous la dépose pour la matinée comme çà elle en profite également"  j'avais répondu que non, déja je n'y vais pas systématiquement en fonction du temps, du rythme et de l'état des enfants.. et que franchement à 06 mois elle ne rate rien..
j'avais pas trop apprécié qu'on essaie de me caler la petite d'avantage alors que justement j'apprécie d'avoir des plannings plus légers me permettant certaines activités quand ils sont moins nombreux.


----------



## pommedamour26 (7 Décembre 2022)

Ben ici on aura tout vu 
rien ne vous oblige à faire des activités créatives avec les enfants et encore moins pour que le parent s'en serve pour son truc à elle 
Moi je fais des activités de noel parce que j'aime bien et si l'enfant le veut sinon pas grave 
puis avec 4 petits à gérer des fois ben c'est décalé à un autre jour quand c'est pas possible il suffit d'un petit pas trop en forme 
ben l'activité est compromise puis rien ne les empêche de le faire le w-end...


----------



## liline17 (7 Décembre 2022)

demande lui ce qu'elle a prévu d'offrir aux autres membres de sa famille, comme ça la nuit, tu pourra les lui faire 
si un jour un PE me sort ça, ça ne va pas bien se passer.


----------



## Capri95 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir  🖐 
Quand elle sera à l'école, la maman demandera aussi de faire telle ou telle activités à sa maîtresse ?
J'ai jamais eu ce genre de demande, ça va loin de tout de même.. 
Le problème c'est que certain PE se croient tout permis, nous faisons ce que bon nous semble pour les activités, nous sommes chez nous tout de même ! 
Mieux vaut rire de certaine situations que pleurer !😅😂🤣🥲


----------



## Marine35 (7 Décembre 2022)

De toute façon là le courant ne passe plus avec elle, je la vois 2 fois/semaine mais ça fait 3 fois que je me prends une réflexion désagréable ! J’ai eu des remontrances salées parce que j’ai laissé la poussette sous la pluie ( j’avais une coupure d’eau et la petite a vomi donc d’autres priorités qu’une averse) et elle s’est montrée agressive quand je lui ai signalé une erreur de salaire ( heures complémentaires non payées). En plus ça a des exigences longues comme le bras et ce n’est jamais assez bien 😡 Elle va les avoir ses peintures mais ensuite basta


----------



## MeliMelo (7 Décembre 2022)

Ba super cette maman....   Comme si elle ne pouvait pas faire cela elle-même avec sa fille le soir ou le week-end... raa lala...


----------



## incognito (7 Décembre 2022)

elle ne les aurait pas avec moi !!!
tu es bien gentille

les parents qui essaient de m'imposer des choses (organisation, activité ou autre) comprenne très rapidement que ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer, j'étouffe dans l'oeuf


----------



## Chouchou301 (7 Décembre 2022)

Non mais sérieux, envoyez-la bouler ! (pour être polie)
Elle veut que son enfant fasse, et bien qu'elle lui fasse faire !!!
Vous n'avez pas que son enfant en accueil, vous faites ce que vous voulez comme activités chez vous POINT.
Ne cédez pas surtout pas... après elle vous demandera quoi ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (7 Décembre 2022)

Vous êtes trop gentille de céder a ses exigence de se style marine ....


----------



## Euphrasie (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir Marine,

J'ai bien ri (nerveusement) en lisant votre premier post... tellement, je trouve cela hallucinant !!! 😱 Du coup la mère Noël c'est vous ?  
Cela ne m'est pas encore arrivé... Faudrait pas...

Je suis tellement d'accord 🙏 quand vous écrivez : ça demande pas mal d’organisation et de nettoyage, plus de temps passé que les enfants à peindre.

Comme les collègues, je vous conseillerai de ne pas faire, vous n'aimez pas c'est votre droit.

De plus, comme toujours, lorsque l'on dit ok, alors, ils "re" "re" "re" demandent... "Bin" non...

Au pire, si vous tenez à lui rendre un truc, utilisez des crayons de couleur ou des feutres et dites : (oh mince...  ), je n'avais plus de peinture, ou, les poils de mes pinceaux sont tout collées, navrée. Point.Tu as encore bien le droit de choisir les fournitures que tu veux...

Sinon, si vous n'êtes pas partante pour le matériel cité ci dessus, vous pouvez utiliser des "crayons-peinture" à l'eau du type Posca, après tout c'est de peinture ainsi vous faîtes une activité propre et vite accomplie ! Et puis faites un truc bien moche ! 😂😂😂

Il existe également, des "outils" bien pratique qui font leur effet peinture, les dripstick de la marque Molotow. Vous choisissez votre gouache mélangée avec de l'eau est ni vu ni connu le tour est joué ! Tu imprimes un sujet de Noël que l'enfant barbouille et c'est réglé.
Tu as encore bien le droit d'avoir tes astuces aussi...

Bon courage pour la suite...


----------



## liline17 (7 Décembre 2022)

sinon, tu écris au milieu "réalisé avec nounou"   ça va faire chouette comme cadeau de noël


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Décembre 2022)

Non Marine ne cédez surtout pas !!! pas de dessins comme demandés vous faites ou pas les activités que vous vous décidez point barre ! j'ai eu il y a au moins 15 ans une demande dans ce genre la maman m'a apporté un matin une chemise élastique avec des choses pour que son enfant fasse à la maison (des fois que je n'ai rien chez moi LOL) et entre autre un masque qd j'ai dit au petit qu'il fallait faire çà car maman avait demandé il m'a répondu en soufflant "çà c'est du boulot tata !" comme quoi l'enfant était plus intelligent que sa mère !!! d'ailleurs elle m'a licencié car çà devenait du n'importe quoi avec elle autant gentille au début bouquet de fleurs etc ... et tout à coup il ne fallait pas que je m'occupe de mon second fils je ne l'avez pas prévenu de l'arrivée d'un autre enfant ceci cela et pareil prise en grippe par l'instit de maternelle !!! j'en ai eu assez et bien contente qu'elle me licencie fiche le camp avec son gamin qui était très têtu fils unique et à qui il fallait tout laisser faire donc pas le genre de la maison !!! alors un CONSEIL d'amie ne lui donnez pas la joie de le faire et de montrer qu'en fin de compte elle a gagné qu'elle peut vous faire faire n'importe quoi ! qu'elle paie les HC et si pas fait refusez-les surtout si récurrentes ??? voilà faites comme vous le sentez moi ce serait tout vu !!!


----------



## Euphrasie (7 Décembre 2022)

Ou tu fais sur du papier toilette !  😂


----------



## Emily (7 Décembre 2022)

La maman n'a rien a imposer, elle veut des peintures et bien elle profite de sa fille le weekend pour le faire.
La petite fait d'autres activités et les IE sont payées avec.
On aura tout vu quand même.
Moi je ne ferait aucunes peintures et elle ne me parlerai pas sur ce ton.
En core un PE qui se pense au dessus de nous et imposé ses choix 
Bien trop gentille Marine35


----------



## Caro35 (7 Décembre 2022)

Sinon tu fais du body painting : tu mets de la peinture sur tes fesses et tu t’assoies sur une feuille de papier en pensant très fort à elle !


----------



## fanny35 (7 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je n'aurais pas cédé pour les peintures...
Si vous lui cédez encore, elle ira plus loin.
La prochaine fois elle va vous sortir un planning avec la liste de ce que vous devez faire dans la semaine...
Les activités sont faites pour faire plaisir aux enfants, pas aux parents...
Et vos autres accueillis? Ils vont être obligés de faire cette activité, même s'ils n'ont pas envie?


----------



## tonton78 (7 Décembre 2022)

Le parent qui m'imposera une activité manuelle ou quoi que ce soit d'autre d'ailleurs n'est pas né..... 
Je n'ai jamais eu de tels employeurs....et si ça avait été le cas, il ne le serait pas resté longtemps


----------



## piwonski (8 Décembre 2022)

Ca me rappelle le fait qu'à un entretien avec une maman, elle me demandait si c'était possible que sa fille utilise sa propre tablette "éducative" ! 
Elle m'a également demandé si je pouvais signer avec sa fille... 
Je n'ai rien contre cela, j'ai toujours été intéressée par les signes associés à la parole pour bébés, mais je n'en suis pas du tout là pour le moment.  Je me sentais sur le moment comme "nulle" de ne pas savoir faire cela...
C'était rabaissant de sa part. 
Cette maman m'a également fait un questionnaire en ligne à remplir... 
Mon livret d'accueil est pourtant bien complet. Et toutes les réponses se trouvaient dedans. 
Elle me disait toujours "désolée, c'est parce-que je suis prof, je trouve ça fun! " 
Elle m'a pris pour son élève en fait. 
Je ne sais pas si elle se rendait compte que tout cela ne se faisait pas du tout.


----------



## kikine (8 Décembre 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Sinon tu fais du body painting : tu mets de la peinture sur tes fesses et tu t’assoies sur une feuille de papier en pensant très fort à elle !


mdr tu m'as tuée..     
j'ai failli faire passer mon café par les trous de nez tellement j'ai ri...

bon blague à part Marine répète après moi "non désolée je ne ferais vos peintures, si vraiment vous en voulez vous pouvez toujours les faire avec votre fille, mais moi c'est non ce n'est pas dans mon programme d'activités ce mois ci"

et voilà


----------



## RBK81 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, bei  en fait ça n'est tout simplement pas notre rôle de faire des cadeaux aux familles des accueillis. On en revient Toujours au même : demanderai t'elle cela si l'enfant était en crèche ou à l'école ??? Eh bien NON.... Bonne journée les AM 😊


----------



## ElisabethSom (8 Décembre 2022)

Alors comme les collègues,  je ne ferais rien non plus et je lui rappellerai qu'avec les remboursements de la caf et des impôts,  dois je faire un cadeau de noël à la caf également ?
Si vraiment tu acceptes,  je ferais faire un truc tellement laid, qu'elle aurait honte de l'offrir😁. 
Quel âge a la petite ?


----------



## nanny mcfee (8 Décembre 2022)

Oui une fois une maman m'a demandé un travail pour la fête des grands mères, elle me l'a demandé gentiment par contre ! et je lui ai expliqué que ce serait plus intéressant que ce travail soit fait entre elle et sa fille il aurait plus de valeur et que la mamie l'apprécierait mieux. La maman a bien réagis et reconnu ,elle y avait tout simplement pas penser .

Je fais faire des ateliers pour la fête des pères,mères,noèl,anniv , atelier d'automne ect... , les parents sont très content de voir les chefs d'oeuvres de leur petits donc je pense que certains veulent partagés ce plaisir avec les grands parents partagé leur joies donc c'est vrai et je vous rejoins à ce que les parents peuvent s'inspiré pour reproduire chez eux ce que l'enfant fait chez son assmat.

Par contre, que cette maman dit que les IE servent à ça, ben non!!! pas du tout! on m'avait expliqué que à l'âge de 0 à 3 ans rien ne nous obligé à faire des ateliers avec les petits dessin,peinture ils sont pas en âge.

D'ailleurs si vous regardez bien à partir de quel âge les feutres peintures sont autorisés c'est à partir de 3 ans sur l'emballage même ceux acheté chez wesco le fournisseur des crèches et toutes collectivités.

Ca reste une dépense non obligatoire et pourtant!!! j'en dépense beaucoup mais c'est cadeau , je l'explique bien aux parents à l'entretien quand on aborde le sujet des IE ,je leur détail bien à quoi ils servent eau,électricité, gaz, lits,linge de lit, jeux de tout âge d'enfant en garde livres tapis de change (pour ma part) ect... et c'est peu ce que je prend par apport aux dépenses (je prend le minimum).

Les parents ont beaucoup de sons de cloches différentes, il suffit de leur expliqués pendant l'entretien ,perso au premier rdv tout est détaillé parceque souvent ils viennent avec des idées reçue un chouya farfelues lol


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Oulà! Je trouve très surprenant cette relation: je paie des IE donc j'ai droit d'exiger des peintures.
J'ai déjà eut des petits clin d'oeil "tiens aujourd'hui c'est l'anniversaire de Papa, s'il y avait un petit dessin spécialement pour lui ça tomberait à pic" mais jamais au grand jamais une commande-exigence. Et que fait on si l'enfant n'a pas envie de faire de la peinture aujourd'hui? On l'exige de lui en lui expliquant que sinon Nounou va se faire gronder par Maman? Nounou pourrait elle être mise au coin? N'importe quoi... Je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse travailler avec une telle relation. Il est tout à fait certain que je suis une personne particulièrement adorable, qui aime rendre service, dire oui etc, pourtant je peux devenir particulièrement vilaine si on essaie de m'obliger à quoi que ce soit, je suis un peu bourrique, il n'y aurait pas mieux pour me faire ruer...


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Te faire engueuler parce que sa poussette est restée sous la pluie? J'avoue que je ne suis pas sur de comprendre.
Perso il est déjà arrivé qu'un petit vienne régulièrement en dresienne et le PE m'a demandé si c'était embettant de la laisser chez moi pour qu'il reparte avec le soir. J'ai répondu oui mais dans ce cas je vous conseille de la mettre derrière ma maison pour qu'elle ne soit pas à vue car je me suis déjà fait voler ma poussette double sous mon porche, devant ma fenetre du salon, un matin où j'étais présente (!). Etant entendu qu'à l'arière il n'y a pas de porche, la dresienne ne sera donc pas si bien protegée des intemperies. Si ça leur va ils font mais sinon je n'en suis pas responsable alors il peuvent aussi la ramener avec eux. Or de question que leur poussette ou velo ne rentre chez moi, je n'ai pas un hall de gare. 
Ma seule exception c'est le maxi cosi (qui est propre et ne prends pas trop de place et ne risque rien en terme de securité)...

Donc pour la poussette ma réponse aurait été "Je comprends que c'est contrariant mais je ne suis pas concierge donc pour éviter le problème à l'avenir je vous recommande de repartir avec votre poussette."


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Décembre 2022)

Les IE ne servent pas que pour les activités j'ai un tableau qu'on trouve facilement avec tout ce qu'elles incluent ! vous lui mettez dans le sac de l'enfant ... ce sera comme une piqure de rappel !!!


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

En effet les IE remboursent les frais liés à l'entretient du domicile dans lequel l'enfant est accueilli (eaux, chauffage, produit d'entretient, domicile qui s’abîme et doit être plus souvent rénové etc...) ainsi que tout le matériel de puériculture nécessaire à cet accueil.

Certaines AM justifient des IE au dessus du minimum légal parce qu'elles proposent beaucoup d'activités "productives" (qui nécessites beaucoup de fournitures) mais si un PE commence à dire qu'il "en veut pour son argent" concernant les IE comment expliquer que les IE seraient au même taux minimum quelque soit l'âge du bébé? 
Avant 18 mois rares sont les bébés qui ont la capacité et l’intérêt de faire de la peinture, de la pâte à modeler ou quelques dessins, non?!
Donc les IE surtout si on est au minimum légal ne peuvent justifier une exigence de production... CQFD

Quoi qu'il arrive je n'arrive pas à comprendre ce type de relation. 
De quoi réaliser que mes PE sont particulièrement adorables, à moins que...


----------



## AMANDIN1 (8 Décembre 2022)

bonjour, comme les collègues le disent je ne ferai pas de peinture ou alors je marque en gros, réalisé avec l'aide de nounou. Des parents qui disent qu'ils payent pour cela ne savent pas le prix de toutes les fournitures pour les enfants, un parent qui m'a déjà parlé ainsi, et bien je n'ai pas accepté son avenant.


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

Griselda la poussette restait sur ma terrasse par temps sec et en cas de pluie dans mon garage. C’était après le goûter et entre la coupure d’eau ( chauffe-eau en panne et justement changement d’appareil), la petite qui vomit, pas d’eau pour nettoyer, les copains qui ont failli mettre les pieds dedans, j’ai mis tout le monde dehors, j’ai réussi à nettoyer et là il se met à pleuvoir, je mets à l’abri mes jeux extérieur 😉 et je rentre tout le monde fissa. J’ai réalisé au bout de 5 min que la poussette était dehors. J’ai essuyé comme j’ai pu et ça ne devait pas être sec quand le papa est venu 30 min plus tard. Elle m’a appelé pour m’enguirlander le soir ! Je l’ai envoyé bouler et sa poussette avec !


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

J’ai proposé aux enfants ce matin de faire activité peinture et ils ont accepté. En général ils aiment bien. En aucun cas je n’aurais obligé. Pour le reste, il n’y a plus d’heures complémentaires, plus de poussette, plus d’arrangement ( donner le goûter à 15h30 avant rdv à 16h chez le médecin) et c’était la dernière fois qu’elle jouait au petit chef avec moi, terminé les exigences ( plus tu y réponds plus ça devient n’importe quoi) et avec elle ce sera bonjour/au-revoir


----------



## Caro35 (8 Décembre 2022)

Tu es bien bonne @Marine35 
Tu as raison de refuser d’arranger ces PE à l’avenir.


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

C’est terminé ✔️ désormais je n’accepte plus rien et si elle se permet encore de me passer un savon, de jouer au petit chef avec moi, ça ira mal. Pas contente qu’elle retourne en crèche ou trouve quelqu’un d’autre. Elle a dépassé les bornes, m’a mal parlé, ne m’a pas laissé m’expliquer pour la poussette donc plus la peine de me demander des choses. D’ailleurs j’ai refusé de donner un goûter à sa fille le matin ( elle arrive à 9h) car j’accueille d’autres enfants et ce n’est pas compatible et après ça va être quoi


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Ouf tu as donc su l'envoyer bouler concernant la poussette, c'est ce qui compte.
Mais encore une fois je me demande ce qui se passe dans la tête d'un PE pour s'imaginer que se comporter ainsi avec son AM puisse êtr bénéfique à leur enfant?
J'ai vu des choses dans mon activité mais jamais rien de tel. Je pense qu'il va être temps, calmement mais surement, d'être très psychorigide pour inverser la vapeur ainsi soit elle se reprends, soit elle s'en va mais franchement ça ne peut pas durer ainsi. Je me demande comment les choses peuvent arriver ainsi, pourquoi et comment un PE en arrive à chercher querelle? C'est pour moi un grand mystère.
J'ai du mal à imaginer l'interêt pour l'enfant de se trouver au milieu des personnes les plus importantes dans sa vie qui se méprisent ainsi. 
Je te souhaite bien du courage.


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

Griselda pour le coup de la poussette et le savon qu’elle m’a passé au téléphone, j’étais choquée sur le coup et elle ne m’a pas laissé m’expliquer donc je n’ai pas réagi. C’est le lendemain que j’ai dit au papa que désormais pour éviter tout problème je ne voulais plus garder la poussette chez moi et à lui j’ai expliqué les événements qui se sont enchaînés et j’ai signifié que je n’avais pas apprécié l’appel de madame pour m’enguirlander gratuitement ! Il a bien sûr défendu sa femme mais je lui ai rappelé que lui en face ne m’avait fait aucun reproche. Ils peuvent toujours courir pour obtenir un service de ma part comme prêter ma poussette perso pour aller jusqu’au médecin. En janvier elle démarre l’école uniquement le matin et j’avais déjà dit non pour aller la chercher le midi. Le papa m’a parlé d’un avenant, que sa femme allait voir ça avec moi, j’attends toujours, la petite est absente les 15 jours des vacances. Je pense que je vais avoir l’occasion que le contrat prenne fin 😉 Ce soir je vais prévenir le papa qu’il est temps de me présenter un avenant


----------



## Tatynou1 (8 Décembre 2022)

moi une fois, une PE m'avait noté dans le cahier de liaison "c'est le 1er avril demain, ce serait bien une activité autour de ce thème"....

le soir j'ai noté " un dessin avec des poissons, + du découpage de formes de poissons + comptines de poissons : la TOTALE mdrr" 
eh bien après anniversaires papa/maman ou autres eh bien j'avais pas de mot dans le cahier  🤣  🤣  🤣  🤣 

Sinon, dans mon livret d'accueil, j'ai noté "qu'il faudra être PATIENT pour avoir un dessin fait *PAR *l'enfant (et non PAR nounou) "


----------



## Tatynou1 (8 Décembre 2022)

idem pour la poussette : c'est noté "ne pas compter laisser la poussette chez moi pendant le temps de l'accueil : pas de place dans mon entrée !


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Dans une telle situation, j'ai déjà dit que je n'irais pas chercher l'enfant, elle ne m'en parle pas et ne me presente pas d'avenant et bien je ferais la chipie, ce que je ne fais jamais, je ne dirais rien et attendrai qu'elle fasse son job de PE: me parler, me demander, je lui confirmerais orallement à nouveau que je refuse tout avenant et si c'est tardivement pour eux et bien c'est leur problème vu tout le mepris qu'ils pensent de moi...


----------



## Capri95 (8 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour  🖐
Pour en revenir sur la demande de peinture de la part de cette maman, pour en faire des cadres et les offrir à son entourage..
Sans vouloir être méchante, pense t'elle vraiment que son entourage va accrocher ses croutes à leurs murs ? au pire ça va finir au cellier ou au toilette.. ( oui je sais je suis pas gentille  mais ça fait tellement du bien parfois )
Ils y en a, ils n'ont pas froid aux yeux, j'imagine bien l'unique cadeau pour chaque personne de son entourage ! "ECONOMIE"


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

unique cadeau ou cadeau unique... mais payé grassement avec les IE...


----------



## Caro35 (8 Décembre 2022)

À ta place je ne dirai rien concernant l’avenant pour janvier avec le début de la scolarisation. Laissez-les s’en souvenir la veille de l’école « ah mince on a oublié de faire l’avenant avec Marine35 » et qu’ils t’appellent le lundi matin en disant « vous allez bien chercher notre fille ce midi » et là tu te feras le plaisir de répondre « NON ce n’est pas noté au contrat »
Tu gagnes du temps sur le préavis s’ils te licencient alors.
Et ça les mettra un peu (beaucoup?) dans le caca.


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

Elle a déjà acheté les cadres 😂 mais va falloir qu’elle investisse aussi sûrement dans la peinture car il va manquer de chef d’œuvre 😉 il en fallait 2 pour les grands-parents + parrain et marraine si j’ai bien compris


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Exactement.

En général je guide beaucoup les PE dans ce genre de situation.
Mais là s'ils me prennent de haut, je dirais "mince alors quelle quiche je suis, c'est vrai que Monsieur l'avait évoqué, j'avais dit que ce n'étais pas possible mais j'ai oublié de faire votre pense-bête"... Et bien vous n'avez plus qu'à faire une lettre de rupture sans tarder ou continuer d eme payer normalement...


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

Je lui avais expliqué en août que je n’irai pas chercher sa fille à midi car il faut prendre la voiture, mettre les copains dans la voiture, les sortir pour aller jusqu’à la classe ( éloignée du parking), remettre tout le monde dans la voiture puis les ressortir, préparer les repas, faire manger tout le monde et moi accessoirement puis préparation à la sieste mais je suis certaine qu’elle compte faire un avenant avec récupération de sa fille à midi. Le papa est en télétravail à 100% 😂 mais si c’est lui qui dépose sa fille vers midi chez moi, elle va pleurer


----------



## papillon (8 Décembre 2022)

bonjour,

Je n'aurais pas du tout apprécié non plus que l'on m'impose quoi que ce soit ! et encore moins cette réflexion par rapport aux IE
j'ai déjà eu des demandes de la part de PE de faire faire un petit quelque chose pour les grands-parents mais déjà c'était demandé gentiment et de deux, rien n'aurait été fait si l'enfant n'en avait pas eu envie
Me dicter ce que je dois faire en activités certainement pas, 
déjà chez moi c'est  je propose aux enfants, eux disposent, s'ils préfèrent jouer toute la sainte journée, et bien ils jouent


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Même si l'Avenant ne fait que reduire les h sans aller chercher l'enfant rien ne t'oblige à accepter une reduction de ton salaire et de ton temps de travail. Je la laisserais découcrir qu'en fait je n'accepte aucun Avenant du tout au moment où elle se fendra de me reposer la question. Après tout une rentrée en janvier n'est pas si evident que ça, normalement 'est septembre et de toute façon ce n'est pas ton travail de penser à sa place.


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

Griselda effectivement ce n’est pas mon problème ni ma responsabilité mais je n’ai aucune envie d’être appelée en soirée, le week-end ou pendant mes congés, au dernier moment. En plus un avenant c’est en 2 exemplaires et sur papier avec un délai de prévenance. Je perdrai en salaire donc j’accepterai à condition d’augmenter le taux horaire


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

Je vais dire ce soir que je suis étonnée de ne pas avoir été contactée pour le futur avenant. Ça ne lui plaira pas que j’ose évoquer le sujet, je suis l’employée et elle la patronne donc elle s’en chargera quand elle aura décidé


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

Euh pardon mais je ne comprends ce que tu ecris: tu perdrais en salaire donc tu accepterais mais en augmentant le taux horaire??? Il faut tout bonnement refuser et attendre d'être licenciée, en attendant elle te devrait quand même ton salaire actuel puis tu serais libérée de cette querelleuse sans avoir besoin de demissionner pour attribuer ta place à une famille respectueuse.
Accepter une nego avec cette famille là c'est tendre le baton pour se faire battre.

Encore une fois cette relation est toxique et si elle l'est pour toi elle l'est aussi pour l'enfant. Je vais donc jusqu'à penser qu'il est parfaitement professionnelle de ne surtout pas accepter aucun Avenant de façon à faciliter la prise de décision des PE pour te licencier et stopper cette relation toxique. Bien sur démissionner est toujours un problème financier pour l'AM mais être licenciée est un moindre mal surtout dans ce cas présent.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (8 Décembre 2022)

Marine tu veux pas aller chercher l enfant a midi mais tu veux quand même accepter l avenant ?

Si elle t appel un week-end ou pendant tes vacances tu répond simplement pas


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

Griselda je sais d’avance qu’elle refusera toute négociation et moi il est hors de question que mon salaire diminue. L’école accepte également une rentrée en janvier si l’enfant a acquis la propreté. Elle n’aura que 2 ans 1/2 en janvier mais il y a de la place ( y’a eu menace de fermeture de classe)


----------



## nounou carine (8 Décembre 2022)

Moi il y a belle lurette que je ne fait plus de peinture ou de bricolage avec les enfants. Tellement de préparations et de nettoyage après pour même pas 5 minutes, ils préfèrent jouer! Nous faisons toutes ces activités là au RPE, et là encore ils ne sont pas toujours intéressés.


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

Non je n’accepterai qu’à condition que je n’aille pas chercher la petite à l’école et que mon salaire ne diminue pas. Elle ne sera pas d’accord. Il est évident que je ne répondrai pas en soirée, sur un week-end ni mes congés. C’est pour ça que je vais tendre une perche ce soir. J’ai aussi envie d’être fixée et non dans l’attente


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

@nounou carine je propose des activités manuelles quand j’en ai envie et/ou les accueillis demandent


----------



## zelande (8 Décembre 2022)

Les activités, j'ai de moins envie d'en faire.  Il y a plus de temps de recherche, de préparation, de mise en place et de nettoyage que de temps d'activités !!!
Surtout quand on a des enfants de tranches d'âges différentes
Et pourtant, je sais que je vais me forcer, encore, la semaine prochaine , pour qu'ils fassent un petit truc . Je sais que les pe y comptent, et j'ai des pe hyper réglo et très très sympas cette année. Cela plaira aussi aux 2 plus grandes. Je ferai donc l'effort, mais que ça me ..............................
Mais si une maman m'avait tenu ce genre de discours, je n'aurais strictement rien fait !!!


----------



## Chouchou301 (8 Décembre 2022)

@Marine35 
Saisissez la perche de cet avenant pour refuser et mettre fin à ce contrat, point.
Stoppez cette "relation" toxique.
Trouver un autre enfant à accueillir avec des parents qui vous respecterons ainsi que votre travail, pas des "petits chefs qui se la pètent".


----------



## Marine35 (8 Décembre 2022)

@Chouchou301 ok mais pour ça il faut aborder le sujet, hors je suis dans l’attente et je risque de poireauter encore car c’est à mon initiative d’en parler et vu la mentalité…Pas grave ça prolonge mon préavis et me laisse un peu plus de temps pour trouver un autre contrat


----------



## Chouchou301 (8 Décembre 2022)

Oui mais ce sont EUX les employeurs, et que c'est EUX qui ont besoin de changer le contrat...

Si ils s'y prennent trop tard pour vous présenter un avenant, qu'ils "bottent en touche" quand vous abordez le sujet ben, tant pis pour eux, ça repoussera d'autant le licenciement.

Bon courage !


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Décembre 2022)

Et bien vous êtes patiente ! les PE vont vous présenter un avenant j'espère que vous allez le refuser il ne manquerait plus que vous l'acceptiez "dehors les malotrus !" et ils vous licencieront à vous de bien réfléchir ... et pour la poussette perso je n'ai jamais refusé que le PE la laisse chez moi ils habitaient au bout de la rue et des gens très sympas mais avec des PE comme les vôtres c'est NON !!!


----------



## Griselda (8 Décembre 2022)

et je risque de poireauter encore car c’est à mon initiative d’en parler

Ben non ce n'est absolument pas à toi d'en parler justement...


----------



## angèle1982 (8 Décembre 2022)

Mais NON ils vont vous présenter un avenant puisqu'ils vont baisser les heures pour rentrée scolaire le matin !!! donc REFUSé ce n'est pas compliqué !!! à moins que vous aimiez vous faire rabaisser par une maman imbue d'elle-même ???


----------



## Marine35 (9 Décembre 2022)

@Griselda effectivement ce n’est pas à moi d’en parler mais vu la mentalité de la maman ce sera fait quand elle l’aura décidé c’est à dire au dernier moment je pense et ce sera tant pis pour elle ! Elle ne va pas être contente mais je m’en fiche


----------



## fanny35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour @Marine35 

Laissez la gérer toute seule... 
C'est elle la "patronne" non? 

Bon courage et bonne journée!


----------



## Marine35 (9 Décembre 2022)

J’ai juste redemandé au papa si la petite commençait l’école en janvier car je n’avais pas encore eu de nouvelles au sujet du futur planning et j’ai dit « à moins qu’il n’y ait aucun changement de prévu et que le contrat reste en l’état » là il m’a dit sisi il va y avoir des modifications et M va vous contactez. Je la vois ce soir mais elle n’abordera pas le sujet à mon avis si elle ne l’a pas décidé. Pas grave, je ne dis plus rien ! C’est juste que j’ai envie d’être fixée et libérée ( même si je culpabilise)


----------



## nounou ohana (9 Décembre 2022)

@Marine35 en vrai tu es déja fixée puisque tu sais que tu vas refuser l'avenant..

ce que tu peux en tirer en revanche quand l'occasion va se présenter c'est de remettre bien comme il faut cette maman.. 
Elle se comporte comme une patronne? et bien quand elle abordera enfin le sujet de l'avenant il te reviendra le droit de lui dire ceci :

"le délai légal de réflexion pour un avenant est d'un mois, en tant qu'employeur vous devriez savoir ceci. La rémunération que vous me proposez ne me convenant pas je peux déjà vous annoncer que je refuse la modification de notre contrat de travail. Vous n'êtes pas sans savoir que dans l'immédiat il y a trois possibilités qui s'offrent à vous, soit me licencier en tenant compte du préavis soit maintenir le contrat soit proposer une rémunération correcte" 

et surtout reste ferme tu n'as pas à céder... tu as le pouvoir, juste il faut lui faire comprendre qu'à vouloir jouer à la ***** elle n'a rien gagné avec toi


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Vous CULPABILISEZ de quoi ??? je ne comprends pas vous avez affaire à une personne toxique qui joue au petit chef et vous prend pour une ..... ! alors aucun sentiment vous attendez son AVENANT et vous notez REFUSé ! ce n'est pas plus compliqué que cela ... alors soit il laisse le contrat en l'état et voit en septembre de l'année d'après pour vous licencier ou ils le font de suite mais ne CALEZ surtout pas et vous serez débarrassée (je ne parle pas de l'enfant qui lui n'y est pour rien !) courage ne dites plus rien ne leur faites plus aucun cadeaux HC refusées et voilà !!!


----------



## Marine35 (9 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982 merci 😡 elle ne me prend pas pour une conne ! Elle ne se rend pas compte qu’elle peut dépasser les bornes et se croit parfaite ou en tout cas veut l’être pour sa fille ( elle voit un psy). Elle est institutrice. Cette femme a des problèmes, ça n’excuse en rien ses mauvaises réactions et elle n’a pas à se montrer odieuse avec moi. Je l’ai remise à sa place ( sauf pour la poussette sur le coup mais le lendemain). J’avais de bons rapports avec elle de base et ça a commencé à se dégrader quand j’ai réclamé le paiement et la déclaration des heures complémentaires. Elle n’a pas admit qu’elle avait faux et elle m’a mal parlé. Elle ne m’a pas crut et a demandé confirmation au relais. Là elle a reconnu son erreur mais ne s’est pas excusée.


----------



## Marine35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Et je culpabilise par rapport à la petite et également parce que de base j’ai accordé ma confiance à cette famille, que je me suis investie et ce n’est pas agréable une fin de contrat qui se termine dans la rancoeur, c’est un échec


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Marine cette femme a un problème donc elle ne s'excuse pas a pris la mouche pour les HC donc de ce côté-là çà sera réglé en refusant d'en faire à l'avenir voilà à vous de faire en sorte !!! elle ne vous prend pas pour une C....e peut-être ? mais elle est très imbue de sa personne et je ne l'excuserais ABSOLUMENT pas à votre place !!!


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Et non ce n'est pas un échec qd on a affaire à de telles PE perso j'en ai eus ! la première fois çà nous touche (c'est votre cas ?) mais après on relativise et perso cela ne me fait pas dire que j'ai échoué !!! vous retournez le problème là ! et bien évidemment qu'on peut être mal pour l'enfant mais encore une fois c'est le PE le fautif pas nous !!! une collègue  a démissionné le Noel dernier elle ne l'a pas encore digéré car c'était la première fois qu'elle faisait cette démarche ... on digne toutes et tous un contrat avec un famille pour que cela se passe bien mais si ce dernier finit mal pour x raison ce n'est pas à vous de penser que c'est un échec !!! et je vous sens presque à tout accepter pour que çà finisse bien mais vous vous trompez croyez-moi cette maman ne changera et le papa qui dit pareil qu'elle pour avoir la paix sans doute alors ???


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

signe pas digne oups


----------



## Marine35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Mais je fais en sorte ! J’ai refusé par la suite toute demande en dehors du planning et des semaines programmées. Je ne l’excuse pas et je n’accepte pas qu’elle soit si peu diplomate et ait des réactions disproportionnées ( franchement c’était pas dramatique que la poussette soit encore mouillée et la petite pouvait marcher et être portée par papa). Elle a ses problèmes, son caractère et elle n’a même pas l’idée de s’excuser quand elle s’est mal comportée. Tout le monde doit être à ses pieds, elle souffre et il n’y a que ça qui compte, c’est toujours de la faute des autres…son travail avec son psy ne porte pas ses fruits


----------



## Marine35 (9 Décembre 2022)

Évidemment ça me touche et non je ne suis pas prête à tout accepter, au contraire je me prépare à tout refuser


----------



## Mapoule (9 Décembre 2022)

Et moi : " ça me gène, je ne dessine pas très bien "

Mdrrr j'adore !!!!
Moi je le fais mais ça dépend comment c'est demandé 😉


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Décembre 2022)

Moi j'adore faire des activités avec les petits mais PAS tous les jours il faut les laisser vivre leur vie ! par contre je fais (faisais) pour toutes les fêtes mais c'est MOI qui décide on ne m'impose RIEN du tout ... et si un matin j'ai envie de leur faire faire de la peinture je lance l'activité et en général les enfants aiment patouiller la peinture ... donc STOP un PE ne m'impose rien et surtout il faut que l'enfant soit prêt aussi parfois ils n'ont pas envie ... pareil pour les puzzles etc ... parfois ils ne veulent tout simplement rien faire juste jouer en jeux libres regarder les livres etc ... ils auront bien le temps à la maternelle pour devoir faire le travail du maitre ou de la maitresse ...


----------



## Mone (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Effectivement c est plutôt aux parents de faire ses activités et non à vous.
Surtout si c est pour offrir à la famille c est une bonne occasion aussi de partager ce moment avec son enfant.
🙃😉


----------



## Samantha6 (13 Décembre 2022)

Parce que la peinture c'est très salissant, et c'est mieux chez nounou comme ça les murs resteront nickel..


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Décembre 2022)

Samantha c'est sale mais avant que le enfants se lèvent il faut déjà nettoyer les mains ... pour qu'ils n'aillent pas patouiller partout ... un petit peu de discipline !


----------



## Jeanine1 (14 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Marine 35,
Désolée, j’interviens tard dans cette discussion (je reviens d’un congé sans solde pour une urgence familiale).
L’exigence de cette maman m’interpelle, si la demande avait été formulée avec bienveillance et un peu de respect, pourquoi pas!
Personnellement, dès le début de l’accueil, je présente mon projet éducatif et lors de la  première réunion commune, je demande à chaque parent s’il a un projet personnalisé pour son enfant.
En dehors des souhaits écrits, je ne suis pas disponible pour des désirs à la demande comme tu en as reçus.
Tu as bien fait de refuser. Nous ne sommes pas les bonnes à tout faire 😂
Bonne journée à tout le monde et bon courage surtout!


----------

